# Council wasters!



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ruddy Cheshire East are now charging £3.50 per bag for disposal of rubble by householders. That's the same as trade apparently. So now they have created a big incentive for householders to fly tip as well as rogue traders. Fantastic.

They say on their website that they have no legal obligation to take it as they don't class it as "domestic waste".

I stood there aghast along with a bloke with a biscuit tin with a few bits of broken brick in it. "That will cost you £3.50 sorry,",was the advice from the council tip attendant. And they don't take cash only card.

I think they are taking the Mick. They say this on their website:



> What you will be charged for
> Chargeable items include non-household items following repairs and improvements to your domestic property include rubble, hard core, ceramics and plaster.
> 
> You will not be charged to dispose of crockery, fish tanks, garden gnomes, or cement bonded asbestos.


 So I pay my rates and expect a service in return. Apparently not unless I pay again.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't think this is uncommon across the country John, seems just another way trying to get us to pay for something we thought we already paid for.
How they didn't link this to fly-tipping I never understood. Charges were introduced last year in West Sussex however it was suspended pending a review and advice from Central Government who appeared to be advising that the cost for this was already covered and was part of the anti-littering strategy. Apparently there was a massive drop in the amount of chargeable rubbish, rubble, tyres and plasterboard being taken to the centres far greater than those predicted, no surprises there then.... :roll:

Let's hope common sense prevails in the end....although the chances are very small :!:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Pembs County Council charge £40  to collect white goods.Freezer, washing machine etc.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Tried the same in Hartlepool, didn't last long once the fly tipping started


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

They are charging £10 per sheet of plasterboard down here since October 2016. Prior to that it was just a dedicated skip at the recycling centre. So a recent project resulted in 10 rubble bags full of broken plasterboard and rather than pay £100, one bag at a time into the bin (fortnightly collection) resolved the matter.

So much for dealing with it in an environmentally friendly manner, which would have been my preferred preference.


----------



## Moonwatcher (Apr 1, 2015)

mighTy Tee said:


> They are charging £10 per sheet of plasterboard down here since October 2016. Prior to that it was just a dedicated skip at the recycling centre. So a recent project resulted in 10 rubble bags full of broken plasterboard and rather than pay £100, one bag at a time into the bin (fortnightly collection) resolved the matter.
> 
> So much for dealing with it in an environmentally friendly manner, which would have been my preferred preference.


That's what we do now, a small bag of rubble every two weeks, I agree it's not environmentally friendly but they started it :!: :!:


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

My local council ( I'm in Scotland ) sells white plastic sacks for 50p each. It has the council logo all over them. Deal is you buy some of these ( they give you five for free at Christmas time )and leave them beside your wheelie bin and they take them away. They won't take anything else left beside the bin. Seems to work pretty well and they don't seem to check what's inside them  . The council spent millions building a plant to sort out rubbish and incinerate it to produce electricity but the EU stepped in and said everything had to be put into numerous recycle bins and left at the kerb. Progress or what :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

black9146 said:


> My local council ( I'm in Scotland ) sells white plastic sacks for 50p each. It has the council logo all over them. Deal is you buy some of these ( they give you five for free at Christmas time )and leave them beside your wheelie bin and they take them away. They won't take anything else left beside the bin. Seems to work pretty well and they don't seem to check what's inside them  . The council spent millions building a plant to sort out rubbish and incinerate it to produce electricity but the EU stepped in and said everything had to be put into numerous recycle bins and left at the kerb. Progress or what :?


The EU's Landfill Directive and the Waste Incineration Directive set standards and limits for the release of pollution into the air or into groundwater. We were party to making the rules and generally speaking cleaning the place up and not poisoning the environment seems a good idea really. http://ec.europa.eu/environment/waste/p ... OCHURE.pdf

Amazing how the EU gets incorrectly blamed for so many things though when it's our own government or council who set the rules. It's generally the fault of newspapers like the Mail and Express who have been drip feeding us rubbish for years.

Bin collection rules are devolved to and set by the council. They have a statutory obligation to collect rubbish but how many bins, if bags are allowed, how often they collect etc - all rules set by your council. Nothing to do with the EU.

The advice has been around for ages so the newspapers have no excuse. Government website: https://www.gov.uk/government/news/new- ... ollections

EU myth busters:
https://blogs.ec.europa.eu/ECintheUK/ru ... aily-mail/

But, I'm summoning up the will to take my council on about their definition of "household waste" which they have always had a statutory obligation to collect and accept for free (i.e. within council tax).


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

Down here in North Devon we are now expected to pay extra to have our garden waste bins emptied , although they seem to have decided that no one does any gardening in the winter as collections stopped for a couple of months.

Nick


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Spliffy said:


> Down here in North Devon we are now expected to pay extra to have our garden waste bins emptied , although they seem to have decided that no one does any gardening in the winter as collections stopped for a couple of months.
> 
> Nick


Hi, Pembrokeshire charge £44.50 a year to collect garden waste for 8 months of the year.  
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think a lot of it is down to many contractors now refusing to take their waste away with them as they would have to pay charges to dispose of it. This allows them to give the customer a cheaper price but leaves them with the problem of getting rid of the waste themselves. 
Also a lot of contractors don't want to get involved in the complex registration scheme that is required if you are going to transport trade waste.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Pembs County Council charge £40  to collect white goods.Freezer, washing machine etc.
> Hoggy.


Hi, Now reduced to £20, Fly tipping has increased, I wonder why :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Manchester allows you 3 free items collected each year and then £27 for up to a further 3 items. Not unreasonable.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's likely to get worse if there's less money in the economy:

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/politics/ ... newsletter


----------

